# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  hardware tools

## tranzysmitha

hello please share with me hardware using your daily life and i want to buy on line?

----------


## ankita1234

What kind of stuff you are interested?

----------


## davidsmith36

A heap of PC equipment. Authorized from iStockPhoto. thing. The meaning of equipment is the physical parts of a PC, for example, the machine and wiring, or apparatuses and hardware, or substantial military gear.

----------


## zoeymiler45

What kind of tool you wanna buy, you didn't mention here.

----------


## pukaka

very useful information for me, it made me a lot more knowledgeable, many thanks for this important information moto x3m

----------

